# coal setup on hearthstone II ????



## mike in ct (Dec 22, 2013)

hello .....i picked up 3 hearthstone II parts stoves so i can fix the one i'm planning on burning in. one of them came with what looks to me like a coal burning firebox and  stoker, or shaker grate, along with a heavy wall firebox, sidewalls and such. trying to make heads or tails of it. i have a parts breakdown i found online for the stove, but it does not show the optional coal setup. i've attached a couple pics of what i have, and was hoping someone knows something about it, because i can't find anything online about it.


----------



## KaptJaq (Dec 22, 2013)

There is somebody  trying to sell a HII coal conversion kit over on nepacrossroads.com.  If you are interested in burning coal that is a good site to visit.  

He has a new kit in the box with instructions.  Maybe he can send you a copy of the instructions.  

The link for the listing is: http://nepacrossroads.com/about31654.html#p386807

KaptJaq


----------



## mike in ct (Dec 24, 2013)

nope, not interested in burning coal....... looking to sell my setup. i have someone interested, but have no info what so 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ever on it. i picked it up w/3 other parts stoves. i just need to make sure of what it is and what it fits. i was not "in" stove when i got it. and all of the websites that sell parts for these stoves......do not show it in pdf breakdown, nor even mention it? will have to ship it, so i need to make sure what i have is what i think i have. thanks for the feedback just the same. - mike


----------



## Tuna (Jan 6, 2014)

mike in ct said:


> hello .....i picked up 3 hearthstone II parts stoves so i can fix the one i'm planning on burning in. one of them came with what looks to me like a coal burning firebox and  stoker, or shaker grate, along with a heavy wall firebox, sidewalls and such. trying to make heads or tails of it. i have a parts breakdown i found online for the stove, but it does not show the optional coal setup. i've attached a couple pics of what i have, and was hoping someone knows something about it, because i can't find anything online about it.
> 
> View attachment 121440
> View attachment 121441
> View attachment 121442


----------



## Tuna (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey Mike, that's pretty interesting.  I don't have anything concrete to tell you about it but I'm sure you're right, it's a coal burning attachment.  I'm from South Eastern CT, been burning an H2 for thirty years.  Someone from the NY/NJ area was listing one on Craigslist new in box for $150 just a few weeks ago.  Can't find it now so I'm thinking it sold.  I'll let you know if I see it again.  Good luck with your rebuild.


----------



## Norm (Mar 1, 2014)

mike in ct said:


> nope, not interested in burning coal....... looking to sell my setup. i have someone interested, but have no info what so
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mike in ct said:


> hello .....i picked up 3 hearthstone II parts stoves so i can fix the one i'm planning on burning in. one of them came with what looks to me like a coal burning firebox and  stoker, or shaker grate, along with a heavy wall firebox, sidewalls and such. trying to make heads or tails of it. i have a parts breakdown i found online for the stove, but it does not show the optional coal setup. i've attached a couple pics of what i have, and was hoping someone knows something about it, because i can't find anything online about it.



Hi Mike - I was trying to find your email, but couldn't find it on this site. I am interested in these parts. Please email me so I can contact you. thanks, Norm - nwimberg@comcast.net


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 1, 2014)

Click on the user's id and "Start A Conversation".


----------



## Sunnyspot (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm looking for these exact parts for my Hearthstone II. I need the coal conversion kit, specifically the basket as shown in the attached picture (G, H, I). The original one I had just fell apart and can't seem to find it anywhere. If someone has seen one fore sale anywhere from Delaware to Maine, please let me know!! Thanks!


----------



## mike in ct (Oct 5, 2015)

i sold the basket to norm. already...i only have the parts in far right picture.....if interested pm me to exchange contact info - mike


----------



## AmbDrvr253 (Oct 5, 2015)

That is indeed a coal conversion kit. However, judging by the size of the grates, or appearance therof, it will only burn stove sized coal. Unless the picture, or my eyes, are deceiving me about the size of the holes.


----------



## svenskisalot (Jan 4, 2017)

Sunnyspot said:


> I'm looking for these exact parts for my Hearthstone II. I need the coal conversion kit, specifically the basket as shown in the attached picture (G, H, I). The original one I had just fell apart and can't seem to find it anywhere. If someone has seen one fore sale anywhere from Delaware to Maine, please let me know!! Thanks!




I have the parts if you are still interested in them.


----------



## Bill S (Feb 2, 2019)

Svenskialot or anyone else!   I have a great 1984 Hearthstone II,  redid the inner cast pieces a few years ago.  Looking for the retrofit ash drawer door. HearthStone Ash Drawer Retrofit Kit #92-57256

Not wanting to spend $250+ for one. Anyone have one for sale?

Thanks, Bill S., VT


----------

